# help! rockfish stuffed w/ crab



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Gotta make this dish for my family and a friend who is a chef. Any suggestions on this dish? Never made it so i'm gonna wing it... here's what I got so far.

For the stuffing I am usin' jumbo lump backfin, stuffing mix, diced green/red pepper, onion, mayo, salt/pepper...

Gonna lay the stuffing across the fillets, roll them up, put a skewer through to hold it together... the fillet will get seasoned with salt/pepper, old bay, butter. After they're done gonna get a squirt of lemon, and get topped with a grilled beefsteak ta'mater and melted provolone cheese. Gonna serve 'em with homemade hush pups and sauteed brocollini.

So any suggestions on stuffing these big fillets? They may be a little too big to roll... I'm open to ALL suggestions and opinions. P


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

maybe add a little dijon mustard for some tang & a couple of eggs to your crabmeat stuffing -- it'll help hold it together & don't overdo with the stuffing mix, just enuf to keep the mix together - or it will be too dry.
guessing your fillets are sizable & thick -- can you cut in half vertically?-basically, fillet your fillets so they will roll more readily? just my humble .02

sound good! when's dinner?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks mama, took some of your advice... I kept it simple and everyone was blown away by this dish... Used dijon and mayo, a little bit of cornbread crumbs, salt n' pepper, diced green/red peps, diced onion, avoided the egg as I don't care for all the fillers... I did add some to the leftover mix for crab cakes tommorow though  Fish was covered in butter, seasoned with salt/pepper, and old bay... I butterflyed (filleted) the fillets to thin em out, coated them with the mix, rolled 'em up and picked them... they went into a glass baking sheet with butter and wine at the bottom. Baked for about 20-30mins., served with moms "tater cakes", hush pups, and green beans. Washed it all down with a glass of cheap cabernet sauvignon. Gonna go have a smoke after that meal! :beer: Gotta go hook the neighbor up with leftovers... maybe I can score some points with her and get some more of that lumpia


----------

